# 14 month old wide awake in the middle of the night! why?!



## little_lady

Isabelle's bedtime is 7pm, she normally drops off in ten mins with me holding her hand. She sleeps in her cot and has always had one or two night wakings, normally just asking for her dummy. 

The last few weeks she has been waking up around 2am and not going back to sleep for about 2 hours! She will just toss and turn and whinge. I used to make her stay in her cot but being pregnant I find it hard to keep awake in the night so I've started bringing her into our bed which in some ways is worse as she moves around like anything, flops over us, kicks off the covers... Etc. I cant leave her in her cot as she will scream.

Anyone got any ideas? She has just started walking everywhere after taking a while to get the hang of it, could that be related? I really want her to sleep properly before the next one comes :( I don't mind getting up to pop a dummy in but it gets ridiculous when I know if the milkmans late or not lol.


----------



## august_babe

Oh hun I feel your pain on this one but it must be twice as bad being pregnant (hugs). My lo is also 14 months and is doing this *every* night around 23.00 and it can vary from 40 mins to 2 hours plus. Idk why she's doing it either, I don't think she's so far off properly walking so maybe its a developmental thing? Hopefully it will all settle again soon xx


----------



## Piggywinkle

In the same boat here too :( She's gone from waking once/twice a night to waking about 5 times and she is soooo difficult to settle when she wakes after 1am. I've spent many a miserable hour sitting/rocking her to sleep.

I can't help, but just know you're not alone :flower:


----------



## little_lady

Thanks ladies, it does help to know it's fairly normal! Sometimes it feels like all my friends have babies that sleep through perfectly. I can count on one hand the amount of tines we've had undisturbed sleep.


----------



## JoolsH

my Lo is 2 andonly sleeps through about twice a week. He is however loads better than he used to be. We have been through phases of being awake for a couple of hours during night, with lots of restlesss sleep, and tossing and turning. Am convinced it is to do with teeth, even when it isn;t obviuos. My Lo hasn;t had any new ones for a few months- and he has slept much better during that time


----------



## Sherley

My lo is often the same, and my friends say their little ones are too. All things must pass, and I'm pretty sure it's related to teeth here. X


----------



## baby09

My lo just stopped this, it lasted about 1 week :thumbup: my older lo went through it too. Must be a developmental thing xxx


----------



## angelae36

My daughter is 3 and still wakes 2-3 times a week for up to 4 hours! She has been doing this since about 8 months old, but then she used to wake 5-6 times a week!
You name it we have tried it.
Giving drinks not giving drinks.
Ignoring her, shutting her in her room, tiring her out in the day, later bedtimes, earlier nap times, no nap times.
There didn't seem to be any change we made that makes a difference.

All we do now is give her a drink, put her back to bed, shut her in her room (she can't open the door herself easily) and let her get on with it.
Most times she stays quiet and eventually goes back to sleep after a couple of hours. Last night however she had a major 3.30 am meltdown that woke everyone up!
She wanted cuddles but to give them calms her initially but when she goes back to bed we're back to square 1 so as hard as it is she doesn't get them ( unless there is a real reason like bad dream, ill etc). So like during the day we don't give into tantrums!


----------



## RachA

Is she cold? My two always woke when they were cold. It'd take me a few nights to work out what it was and when i did they would start sleeping through again. She might not feel cold to the touch when you go in but it's worth giving her an extra blanket or putting a wool cardigan on over her pj's just to see.


----------



## little_lady

It could be teeth as she only has 5 at the mo and I can feel a few beneath the surface. I guess she could be cold, the thing is that she hates covers and always kicks them off. Maybe i'll try sleeping bags again. 

Last night was better actually, she woke up at 3.30 for her dummy and then at 5.30 when I brought her in with us.


----------



## LuckyFrankie

We're going through this too. DS is 14 months old and has been waking during the night for up to 3 hours for the last 2 or 3 months. I'm pregnant again too, and that makes it twice as hard because I'm so tired all the time and need more sleep. It has coincided with the time that he's been learning to walk, so I'm hoping that it might be a developmental thing and that he might start sleeping through again once he gets the confidence to let go of our hands and start walking on his own. Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Brookey

little_lady said:


> Isabelle's bedtime is 7pm, she normally drops off in ten mins with me holding her hand. She sleeps in her cot and has always had one or two night wakings, normally just asking for her dummy.
> 
> The last few weeks she has been waking up around 2am and not going back to sleep for about 2 hours! She will just toss and turn and whinge. I used to make her stay in her cot but being pregnant I find it hard to keep awake in the night so I've started bringing her into our bed which in some ways is worse as she moves around like anything, flops over us, kicks off the covers... Etc. I cant leave her in her cot as she will scream.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas? She has just started walking everywhere after taking a while to get the hang of it, could that be related? I really want her to sleep properly before the next one comes :( I don't mind getting up to pop a dummy in but it gets ridiculous when I know if the milkmans late or not lol.

I could have written this exact post! Lo has been doing this aswell, usually going down around 7:30 then waking any time from 1am to 4am and tossing and turning for hours!

Dont have a solution hun but i feel your pain!:flower:


----------

